# how about some tourneys



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 21, 2012)

does anyone know of any tourneys that are being put together.


----------



## zacherwalker (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^^
THIS


I am wanting to get in on a tourney here. all the ones I see on bowfishingcountry are like minimum 5 hours away.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 6, 2012)

I think some guys on here put some on, on the savannah river system. The next closet ones are on the tennessee river system. There were too many complaints on the west side of the state here. I know it is illegal on Allatoona and possibly West point.


----------



## zacherwalker (Sep 6, 2012)

Bowfishing on Allatoona is illegal or holding tournaments on Allatoona is illegal? I have heard of many people bow fishing that lake with relatively good success.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 6, 2012)

tournaments are illegal. However, PLEASE DO NOT go fishing at night in the middle of the campgrounds. If it keeps happening it will be made illegal; period. lots of complaints coming out! its also hard to find spots on the lake away from the campers. The C.O.E would rather continue filling campgrounds at $25 per night than your $4 that they hope you pay at a honor box to park. 

success depends on the time of year, and what your standards are. No big fish and not huge numbers. yes, you can find the football size commons comming up in the spawn just like you do on Oconee. I live on the lake and drive 45 mins-2hrs to fish lots of times.


----------



## zacherwalker (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I know there is a lot going on around allatoona I have never personally fished there just have heard of people having success...meaning numbers. Then again I have only been twice...but its hands down the most addicting thing to date.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Sep 6, 2012)

Most of the tourneys r done for te year. They really ramp up in the spring but most r gearing up for deer seasons at this point.


----------



## zacherwalker (Sep 6, 2012)

Theres a good one called Seminole Shootout in Mississippi this weekend. tons of prizes. Big 20 cash payouts top 3...4 shooters per team...I wish I was going thats for sure talked to the guy today said so far only has about 10 boats for sure me and my friend that took me were trying to get his boat ready by then but cant work it.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Sep 10, 2012)

castandblast said:


> tournaments are illegal. However, PLEASE DO NOT go fishing at night in the middle of the campgrounds. If it keeps happening it will be made illegal; period. lots of complaints coming out! its also hard to find spots on the lake away from the campers. The C.O.E would rather continue filling campgrounds at $25 per night than your $4 that they hope you pay at a honor box to park.
> 
> success depends on the time of year, and what your standards are. No big fish and not huge numbers. yes, you can find the football size commons comming up in the spawn just like you do on Oconee. I live on the lake and drive 45 mins-2hrs to fish lots of times.



Thats why I have LED's no sound. You would be amazed at the people that talk to you when you aren't creating all that noise... lol


----------



## zacherwalker (Sep 11, 2012)

speaking of LEDs I know some people prefer them over MH and so on and so forth what are the advantages/disadvantages of each...not trying to steal a thread here or anything just a simple answer


ON TOPIC: Fished Allatoona yesterday night and only saw about 8 carp total and 3 gar...plenty of little shad I guess good practice we put in at two different places..


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 12, 2012)

with leds u can run a quite setup battery or a real small jenny


----------



## castandblast (Sep 13, 2012)

yep, Led's are quite, but you have to charge batteries. Im not sure if they compare to the lumens that HPS or Mh has. However, It doesn't matter what your running if you pull up to a house or campground and starting shining lights and you wake up someones kids, the end result will be they are not going to be happy.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm down for a little tourney action, where you wanna do this????


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Sep 18, 2012)

castandblast said:


> yep, Led's are quite, but you have to charge batteries. Im not sure if they compare to the lumens that HPS or Mh has. However, It doesn't matter what your running if you pull up to a house or campground and starting shining lights and you wake up someones kids, the end result will be they are not going to be happy.



Charging batteries... everyone brings this up like it is a big deal back the boat up and plug in a charger when you are ready to go unplug it. beats the heck outta putting gas in a genny. And the Led's don't waste alot of  light all over the place like halos and such. but it is personal preference on what you run. I feel everyone will switch to LED's when the tech gets a little better right now as far as lumens they are on par with 500 halos if you get the 50 watt led's. There is a new company that has a yellow spectrum LED that looks more like a Halo and penetrates dirty water. I am interested in seeing some of these.




Tarbaby 212 said:


> I'm down for a little tourney action, where you wanna do this????



how about Lula we don't even need a boat there anymore...lol Wish the Corp would run Lanier the way GP runs the mountain lakes and keep it at full pull all the time. I mean they do pull Burton, Rabun, Seed and the others down once a year but it is usually in the middle of the winter.


----------



## Bowfisher (Sep 19, 2012)

Put in at clarks bridge...sounds good to me..when?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Sep 19, 2012)

Last guy I talked to that ran from Clarkes bridge to Lula said it was pretty bad as far as how low the water was and all the stumps.. and that was 2 weeks ago.


----------

